# Countdown to Iphone india begins!!!!



## dreamcatcher (Apr 16, 2008)

The Apple Iphone..ruling the Us markets for the past one year has been finally slated to release in india on the first week of september..to be priced between a hefty 28k-29k..the iphone will be exclusively available with telecom giants *Vodafone*

*www.rediff.com/money/2008/apr/16apple.htm


----------



## slugger (Apr 16, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> the iphone will be exclusively available with telecom giants *Vodafone*



selling locked GSM phones in India.......bad day for Indian cellular user  

but i hope that rediff writer is sum kind of a luddite


----------



## sai_cool (Apr 16, 2008)

i hope the carrier plans come with some kind of contract based phone rental.

28000 initial payment for the phone alone is too high.


----------



## shashank_re (Apr 16, 2008)

I would rather buy a grey mkt iPhone than paying 28k for this just because it offers 1yr warranty!


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2008)

For 28k, I would buy SE W960i instead of iphone.


----------



## slugger (Apr 16, 2008)

> The Apple retail sources also did not rule out Apple extending universal access for iPhone users to all major telecom carriers in India.



*same source*


----------



## 2kewl (Apr 16, 2008)

28K...lol!


----------



## slugger (Apr 16, 2008)

2kewl said:


> 28K...lol!



Paris Hilton Lindsay lohan and Britney spears- type pepul have *lots* of money but not enuff brain matter


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

****.....u get 16gb iphone unlocked for 24k...grey mkt.....i WOULD BE HAPPY WITH tht...only pblm id battery and its same for phone with warranty too....

:sob:


----------



## Pathik (Apr 16, 2008)

Wth!!! The iphone dnesnt deserve a penny more than 16k..  for 28k i wd get a n82 and a psp slim.


----------



## juggler (Apr 16, 2008)

^^^ very correct


----------



## sai_cool (Apr 16, 2008)

n82 rocks and is way better than dumb old iphone.

btw, se w960i is a real iphone killer.

plus, nokia's iphone killer n96 is on its way too.

so much for buying an iphone!


----------



## Edburg (Apr 16, 2008)

^^n96 is the successor to n95 and not iphone killer...

the touch screnn phone of nokia is code named tube and will launch later

*www.gsmarena.com/its_hot_its_nokia_tube_live-news-478.php

btw...pathiks rigt\htly said...better to get n82 + PSP slim


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

wait wait ppl......

price is too much..yes..this threads topic is that...ok.....

dont post dumb things like iphone sucks and all...u have to use it and see...
it makes all the phones u seen and used like neo-lithic....

yes it has flaws too.....

but all the phones u just said here could never be compared to iphone...

and n96 is not the iphone killer....its tube...another diff model....
and killer..we'll see....i say blitz naah....iphone is too good for that...

and u all should rember even in this thread u all arguing by quoting diff phones of diff companies....

but iphone is just a single phone...a lone nigga...got it....
pay the respect...then clobber it.....


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2008)

madjeri said:


> but iphone is just a single phone...a lone nigga...got it....
> pay the respect...then clobber it.....


 
aha
okay

Main vinamrtaa se haath joad key iphone ko kehta hoon ki "YOU SUCK". Happy?? hehe


----------



## juggler (Apr 16, 2008)

^^ good one


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 16, 2008)

The Price is too High


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2008)

desiibond said:


> For 28k, I would buy SE W960i instead of iphone.





sai_cool said:


> btw, se w960i is a real iphone killer.


+ 10000000000


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

This is the best news I've heard! I was hoping that the date of official release would be after august. September is perfect. And 28k! LOL! That's a little too much considering that the $400 iTouch 16GB costs 22k officially.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 16, 2008)

what rubbish...apple got mad

They will launch an outdated product in september

They need some marketing lessons from india


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

Though you never know. This could very well be a publicity stunt by rediff. Apple hasn't given any official word on the iPhone release in India. And considering that the word came first from Apple about the release of the iPhone in the rest of the countries... one can only doubt...

And the SE 960i is not an iPhone killer. Far from it.


----------



## x3060 (Apr 16, 2008)

so much for me buying that thing . . i am replacing my 750 with 960 unless this ones price comes down


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> And the SE 960i is not an iPhone killer. Far from it.


Though its interface isn't like iPhone's, but it has certainly got lots of more features which have been missed by iPhone.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

@desi....

without vinamratha crap.....piss off.....

u dunno  abt iphone no right for open ur mouth against it...
how the hell does a single phone becomes a threat to entire mobile industry that all are pissed abt..


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2008)

^^ reported abuse. 

FYI, by posting such rude words, it's only you that will lose value. Just look at this thread. 90%+ says that iphone is not worth the price. And everyone agree that w960i is a better phone overall. 

So, think twice before you post.

FYI, I have used the iphone for full week to test it out top to bottom and also tested W960i (not for a week but for couple of hours). My question is, did you even touch W960i and I am pretty sure that you don't even have iphone. It's just the craze that is making you believe that it's the best phone.

"Dikhaaon pe mat jaao. Apni akal lagao".


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

:sob:


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2008)

^^best for you


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

but i will stand with wat i say...i cant tolerate with ppl who says any crap.....have u ever seen it...so stop being a baby....

:Glee:

kiddo i am using 16gb....so stop being judgemental...90%.......hmm let me see....ya ur wrong.....

u cant even compare 960 to iphone...i will lose my value..dont worry ill make it up ...


ps. and yeas i am sorry for abusing u..u needed it...


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Though its interface isn't like iPhone's, but it has certainly got lots of more features which have been missed by iPhone.


Yeah. And likewise. There are some awesome features on the iPhone that are totally non existent on whatever else put together. Just looking at the negative isn't going to get you anywhere.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Yeah. And likewise. There are some awesome features on the iPhone that are totally non existent on whatever else put together. Just looking at the negative isn't going to get you anywhere.


 
Exactly. Interface isn't everything for a phone. For a 28k phone, if you do not have a choice but to use crappy Vodafone network, have to buy ringtones, can set only one ringtone, can't record video, have to use itunes to copy music, no voice recording, no voice dialing, no flash, no zoom, can't replace battery on your own, display covered by glass means you have to treat it like a 2 month old baby. how much worth is it. 

Even take N95. It totally justifies it's price. It has everything you can dream of.

For music enthusiasts, W960i has everything that they need along with loads of extras and hundres of third party apps. You buy it and you use the network that you want. 

buying locked iphone means however annoying the network is, you have to use that one for 2 long years.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

plus....the firmware 2.0 is rumored to unlock various new features missing earlier...

some even went far and say tht 3g is there......


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

You can use any network (I am)
You can create your own ringtones. 
You can set separate ringtones for separate people.
You can record video (third party app and possibly future apple app)
iTunes totally rocks!


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

yeas...


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2008)

Please stop talking about jail breaked iphones. People expect support when they buy product worth 20k-28k

all that you mentioned is by hacking it and that void's warranty

and yes. itunes rocks your computer.

you know how slow iTunes 7 has become. a real resource hogger.

for other phones, plug in the phone, open the memory from my computer and copy content. It's that simple.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

Only when u have the full power of a device u appreciate the device...


prime example would be psp....or maybe ps2....


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2008)

^^ Exactly. and we get the full power of N95/W960 with full support from the company.

with more features than iphone and with lot of freedom of adding applications.


Forget about iphone's UI. What else does it have?


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

Here's what iTunes does for you.

I'm on my way home and fire up an episode of Prison Break on the iPhone. I reach halfway through the episode when I find that we have reached home already. So I dock the iPhone in, and when I play the episode from my mac, it resumes playback from the same place. And after I complete watching the episode, it automatically deletes the episode from my iPhone and loads a new one if available. That is what iTunes does. 

I realise though that iTunes for windows is a little laggy, I hope Apple does something about that. Turning off Coverflow does help a lot. 

As for jailbroken iPhones, I'm sure you have heard that iPhone V2 is going to be out in June, way before September. So people will definitely be able to use all the apps legally and not void warranty. Of course, jailbreaking and restoring the iPhone is a breeze.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2008)

iphone V2??

Talk about existing phone.

I would say "NOkia concept phone gonna come in near future".


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh it's not one of those concept phone thingies. It's a definite june release. We are after all talking about a phone that is going to be released in September. Who knows what features it has then.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2008)

how many people in India buys movies/music/tv shows on iTMS?

If I am in US, I would agree that iphone is a good competitor due to the itunes ecosystem. 

But the same is useless here. On the other hand, you will use each and every feature of N95/W960i in India or in any part of world. 

I don't want my phone locked when I move to a state where I don't have Vodafone. 

Here is what I can do without itunes

Go to a store,

buy a CD

rip it on any desktop nearby, be it a internet surfing station or your friend's house, copy the songs to the phone.

FYI, you can do the ripping with winamp/wmp or loads of tools in linux/unix.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

well...u wrong buddy...full power means not in tht way....u buy n95 or n96....u but showroom or grey its pretty much it.. thats it....

iphone has unlimited app suport to it....now dont same java or symbian....

plus the thing iphone was released was for convergence and its executed lovely...

biggest glitch is battery and ass camera.....its sucks like a vaccum cleaner......

different ppl... different views....

some make ppl follow...some follow ppl....


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

Who said I buy any TV show? You can rip a TV show off a DVD and put it on the iPhone. Not a big thing. Just right click and hit "Convert for iPhone". (yes. Video has to be converted before loading).

I have been actively using all of the features of the iPhone. Even the stocks, weather, and whatnot. Everything works just the way it is supposed to.

(Oh! BSE is up 149 points!)


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Yeah. And likewise. There are some awesome features on the iPhone that are totally non existent on whatever else put together. Just looking at the negative isn't going to get you anywhere.


I'm not looking at the negative side of iPhone. I accept that its interface is better than W960i but if we look at the overall features of W960i and iPhone, W960i wins.

It has Bluetooth but should that be even called 'Bluetooth'. It can just link with Bluetooth headsets. Real bluetooth is sharing file to every Bluetooth enabled mobile regardless of manufacturer or any other bluetooth enabled device like a Printer. So, if i want to share a picture in my iPhone with my friend having some other Bluetooth enabled mobile, then what should I do?? I don't have the easiest and the shortest way of sharing.

Then the next thing is that it is overpriced. I would have been extremely happy buying an iPhone and satisfied with its featuresif it is priced at what it deserves. Then there I would not have been having any complaints against it. But there are mobiles available that provide better features than iPhone at a lesser price. Thats my main complaint against it.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Oh it's not one of those concept phone thingies. It's a definite june release. We are after all talking about a phone that is going to be released in September. Who knows what features it has then.


 

Right now, it's the first gen iphone that is available. Talk about this and please no rumours about 2nd gen. If there is any v2's spec list officially given by apple, please share the links. Eager to see that.

FYI,

If iphone is set a price of 15k and made available without carrier exclusivity in India, I am ready to get it coz it's not at all worth more than that and yes it stands in line with other phones in the same price range.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

convergence at its best......iphone...the rest can imitate or follow...


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

True that. Bluetooth in it's current state is pretty useless on the iPhone. Some form of file transfer is required. I don't think they will allow music and video to be transferred, but at least some other stuff. Maybe they might get bluetooth video gaming or something...

And no sir. Interface is everything. Have you seen the email on this thing? It's smoking!


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I'm not looking at the negative side of iPhone. I accept that its interface is better than W960i but if we look at the overall features of W960i and iPhone, W960i wins.
> 
> It has Bluetooth but should that be even called 'Bluetooth'. It can just link with Bluetooth headsets. Real bluetooth is sharing file to every Bluetooth enabled mobile regardless of manufacturer or any other bluetooth enabled device like a Printer. So, if i want to share a picture in my iPhone with my friend having some other Bluetooth enabled mobile, then what should I do?? I don't have the easiest and the shortest way of sharing.


 \
forgot to mention this. Yes.

And moreover ,you can't use any headset with the iphone due to the position of the jack. Very clever.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

FYI.....


its not second iphone......v2 means just the firmware....not an entire new set...so still on curent model...this is the power i told u abt

p.s. though my colleagues in states said there is a rumor of another entire new design iphone....maybe with 3 or 5 mp cam or dual cam..ie. 3g


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

*www.apple.com/

They have a huge banner there for the iPhone V2 roadmap. There was an Apple event about the SDK. Free podcast download at iTunes (700MB odd). Watch it.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> True that. Bluetooth in it's current state is pretty useless on the iPhone. Some form of file transfer is required. I don't think they will allow music and video to be transferred, but at least some other stuff. Maybe they might get bluetooth video gaming or something...
> 
> And no sir. Interface is everything. Have you seen the email on this thing? It's smoking!


 
Email that can't sync with Exchange. hehe smoking. Interface is only 20% of the phone.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

ooh yea..bluetooth is a mess in this...cant think why they ovelooked a factor like tht

email has no pblm with me...collective experience maybe...


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

3G doesn't mean dual cam. 3G is just the network speed. Whether they have another cam for video conferencing is a different matter. (I could be wrong though)


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 16, 2008)

Good News!


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

Email sync with Exchange server coming in June. So yeah.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> *www.apple.com/
> 
> They have a huge banner there for the iPhone V2 roadmap. There was an Apple event about the SDK. Free podcast download at iTunes (700MB odd). Watch it.


 
Cool. Now, I increase the worthy price for this phone to 16k (coz all that happens is to the firmware and everything else would be the same) 

Seriously, even with the new firmware, it still lags behing N95/W960 and even P1i is lot better.



madjeri said:


> ooh yea..bluetooth is a mess in this...cant think why they ovelooked a factor like tht
> 
> email has no pblm with me...collective experience maybe...


 
jab bade loog baat kar rehe hai toh bacche taang nahi ladaathe.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

How long have you used the iPhone, mr. Desibond?


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> 3G doesn't mean dual cam. 3G is just the network speed. Whether they have another cam for video conferencing is a different matter. (I could be wrong though)


Yeah..now the Camera

How good is iPhone's camera when compared with phones from SE and Nokia???

Without even AutoFocus and Flash....This sucks.....



goobimama said:


> 3G doesn't mean dual cam. 3G is just the network speed. Whether they have another cam for video conferencing is a different matter. (I could be wrong though)


When we use the word 3G, this means 3rd generation. It is a group of technologies.

Its better to use the word UMTS. This is for the network speed. Also, Dual cameras are necessary for a 3G phone as Video calling is a 3G technology.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> 3G doesn't mean dual cam. 3G is just the network speed. Whether they have another cam for video conferencing is a different matter. (I could be wrong though)


 
yes. 3G increases the bandwidth for data, which in turns makes way for video chat etc. with EDGE, it's almost impossible to do video chat. 

What I think is, iphone is totally US centric. Let's see how many people will buy iphone when it's officially available in India. Even now, when unlocked iphone is widely avialable, being in Bangalore, I saw some4-5 iphones around. 

with a bigger price tag (should be atleast 5k-6k more), it won't be a hit in India.

It works well in US coz it's price over there is attractive for them coz they in turn buy songs/movies/tv shows for a decent price.

It's the ecosystem that is driving the iphone in US. Not the phone alone.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

now now gagan..u make me bleed..thats one sore point i agree..no holds bar..hehhehe

but @goobi...doesnt 3g means u can have 2 camera.....not mandatory..only in 3g u can video-con r8 thats why....

@desii...

ok dada-ji why dont u go home and chew some paan and let the youngsters talk....


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

Personally I find phone cameras of any make to be complete crap. I've always said this so dont' say I'm changing my views now that I have an iPhone. Anyway, given that, I would still say that the iPhone cam is pretty good. Sure you can't do night time photography, but I don't know what this autofocus thing is. You press and hold the camera button and it focusses on the subject. I can surely say it is as good as my friend's K790i (we checked, he agreed).


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2008)

@madJeri there is lot of differnce between youngster and a kid. All you know is iphone's interface. From what I see, you have never even touched other phones like N95 and W960i.  

There is one saying in Telugu " Frog in a well feels that it's the world that exists". Poor you. Feel bad for you being in a deep well.



goobimama said:


> Personally I find phone cameras of any make to be complete crap. I've always said this so dont' say I'm changing my views now that I have an iPhone. Anyway, given that, I would still say that the iPhone cam is pretty good. Sure you can't do night time photography, but I don't know what this autofocus thing is. You press and hold the camera button and it focusses on the subject. I can surely say it is as good as my friend's K790i (we checked, he agreed).


 
yes. It COULD be as good as K790i in daylight. That's why it's worthy under Rs.15k (like k790i) and you can negate K790i's low light shot's quality with iphone UI. 

Honestly, I do know that K790i's camera is lot better. Again, you are trying to say that iphone camera is as good as iphone's just because iphone takes good pics in efficient light conditions. Any phone can do that. Even a 6k 3500 classic can do that. What about pics taken in conditions that do not favour well. That's when the power of a product comes in.


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I can surely say it is as good as my friend's K790i (we checked, he agreed).


I don't believe so......

K790i's camera is far far times better than iPhone's.....

Did you compare those images on the mobile's screen itself???

Just post the images here. Both should be of the same object from iPhone and K790i......

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=





desiibond said:


> @
> yes. It could be as good as K790i in daylight. That's why it's worthy under Rs.15k (like k790i) and you can negate K790i's night shots quality with iphone UI.


K790i is available for about 9.5K......


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

@desii

why u comapre urself to a frog???? 

i kept the decency to compare u to donkey ......

and yeas i NEVER used w960...wont even looking too...but n95 all i have to do is just turn around and look to my frnds phone....hehehheheh

and ther a spell in malayalam "putting dogs tail in a pipe wont straighten it" i think its applicable to other languages too..

and abt interface hell ya...interface is i say 1/3 of a phone.....its for any software....we spent hours on "glamouring" our software interface so that ppl like you could say "its pretty"..so dont undermine others fella


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Apr 16, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I don't believe so......
> 
> K790i's camera is far far times better than iPhone's.....
> 
> ...


 
1+


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
> K790i is available for about 9.5K......


 
Damn. When was the price reduced???

In this case,

K790i is clear winner over iphone. No comparison at all. FOr that 20k extra price, I can buy PS3


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

Facts? That phone cameras are teh suck? I knew that long before I was born. Even my 5 year old Nikon 3MP will take better pictures than the new gen phone cameras. Apple is known not to give sub standard products. Night photography on any phone right now is way below pathetic. So what's the point of putting a flash there if the quality is any way going to be bad? 

@gagandeep: Will click a few pics using both phones and post them here. We compared on the PC. His were of a higher resolution, but at the same size both looked pretty much the same. Daylight pictures of course.

You still haven't answered my question: How long have you used an iPhone Mr. Desibond?

Newsflash: 7MP Nikon Coolpix available for 7k. Is that suddenly a better deal than the K790i?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2008)

madjeri said:


> @desii
> 
> 
> and yeas i NEVER used w960...wont even looking too...but n95 all i have to do is just turn around and look to my frnds phone....hehehheheh


 
There you go. NO place for you here to compare iphone to other phones. 

Hate those who argue without even touching the phone.

No need for me to argue with you.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

he says a life time..hehhehe.. i think he designed it.....

@ desii sorry mate cant help arrogance...


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> You still haven't answered my question: How long have you used an iPhone Mr. Desibond?
> 
> Newsflash: 7MP Nikon Coolpix available for 7k. Is that suddenly a better deal than the K790i?


 

Check my old posts dude.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

I have used both N95 and K960i (and K910i. That's the slider right?). I will admit I used the K960i for around ten minutes or so.

^^ Couldn't you have just answered the question again? I'll check anyway.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

WTH???????????????


dude u dont read the post or u stupid or something.....


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Facts? That phone cameras are teh suck? I knew that long before I was born. Even my 5 year old Nikon 3MP will take better pictures than the new gen phone cameras. Apple is known not to give sub standard products. Night photography on any phone right now is way below pathetic. So what's the point of putting a flash there if the quality is any way going to be bad?
> 
> @gagandeep: Will click a few pics using both phones and post them here. We compared on the PC. His were of a higher resolution, but at the same size both looked pretty much the same. Daylight pictures of course.


 
at same size. Dude. use it to the full potential. Why are you trying to reduce the quality of K790i's? That's what we call BIASED

BTW, that flash on phone is definite advantage over phone without any flash.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

well everyone


dada-desii here either got something against iphone..or jealous tht others are actually using the phone... loving the interface... OT: (in girls so u dont see interface  or u all abt inner beauty..sorry mate...for me....hot is a factore...)


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2008)

W960i has *handwriting recognition.....*Don't forget this......

And it isn't that slow.....Its good.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2008)

anyways, end of day for me. 

One simple thing: Just count how many were on iphone side and how many weren't. That says it all.

How much more lashes do you fanboys need? you never stop?


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

Obviously a 2MP camera is going to be of a lower resolution than a 3.2MP camera. Am I talking to...well, I won't go abusive. Peace out. I'm outta here. Will go check out some new apps for the iPhone..


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

hmm... this could go-all-the-way.....hehheheh

@gagan...iphone has multitouch....

well add a polll..........

@ amd 64........u ther.....add a poll mate...

1. iphone cool
2. iphone sucks
3. dont care ther are others....


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Obviously a 2MP camera is going to be of a lower resolution than a 3.2MP camera. Am I talking to...well, I won't go abusive. Peace out. I'm outta here. Will go check out some new apps for the iPhone..


If you feel so, then also compare it with K750i which has 2mp camera.....

---------------------------------


madjeri said:


> @ amd 64........u ther.....add a poll mate...
> 
> 1. iphone cool
> 2. iphone sucks
> 3. dont care ther are others....


If Amd64 starts posting here, he is going to pawn every iPhone suppertor here......He is a true SE fan......


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Obviously a 2MP camera is going to be of a lower resolution than a 3.2MP camera. Am I talking to...well, I won't go abusive. Peace out. I'm outta here. Will go check out some new apps for the iPhone..


 
That comment by me wasn't for you. Anyways, have a pleasant evening. Gotta go to Vodafone store to get my SIM upgraded to bigger one.Peace


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

...last thing. I still haven't found out for how long desibond has used an iPhone.


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ...last thing. I still haven't found out for how long desibond has used an iPhone.



Check this out: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=804965&postcount=26

*He has used iPhone for a week.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2008)

^^ Long enough and late enough to come to a perfect conclusion 



gagandeep said:


> Check this out: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=804965&postcount=26*
> 
> He has used iPhone for a week.


 
Yep.

My collegue has one and he is still wondering how to get it to work with our Exchange servers.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

someone just changed the definition of perfect....

damn we all just took this thread from 1 page to 5 pages in an hour....

fellas...daddy is impressed...

@ gagan... u arsenal fan.....

see my avatar pic....hehhehe...

now no no..dont start a war...we got plenty of time for that


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 16, 2008)

desiibond said:


> One simple thing: Just count how many were on iphone side and how many weren't. That says it all.
> 
> How much more lashes do you fanboys need? you never stop?


Hehe... I'm going to buy iPhone or to rephrase, my next phone is iPhone. I've 2 iPods and I know how cool is iTunes (Windows iTunes can rot in hell). 

Likewise 90% of the people are using Windows. So, will Prakash (praka123) use Vista? 

Do don't really understand the need for arguing. If you like to sleep in features, buy a phone. If you like good product (in terms of UI, OS X, apps, looks), buy an iPhone.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 16, 2008)

Just a side note @madjeri: Please do not use abusive language.. Keep the discussion sane


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 16, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Likewise 90% of the people are using Windows. So, will Prakash (praka123) use Vista?



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## napster007 (Apr 16, 2008)

APPLE releasing a product in india??.......~snipped~

Thanks for the tip


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2008)

madjeri said:


> @ gagan... u arsenal fan.....
> 
> see my avatar pic....hehhehe...
> 
> now no no..dont start a war...we got plenty of time for that


Yeah, in La Liga I support Barca.....



drgrudge said:


> Do don't really understand the need for arguing. If you like to sleep in features, buy a phone. If you like good product (in terms of UI, OS X, apps, looks), buy an iPhone.


The need for arguing.....*Is iPhone worth of its price??*


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

> My collegue has one and he is still wondering how to get it to work with our Exchange servers.


Didn't I mention that Exchange support is coming in June with the iPhone v2?

And as for desibond using it for a week, well good for you. I somehow missed that post.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

@Kalpik....

man u unfair.....i reported his post too....hehhehhe

why dont u spank his ass too..that boy needs spanking with a scale that is....

yea man..u gt it....and desii though i would kick ur living **** out...i am sorry for comparing u to donkey....

peace bro....


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2008)

@goobimaama   yeap. that's what he is waitig for. Exchange support.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

@gagan.....

##$%#$@@#%...boy lets get this outside....did i say anything..hehehehheh

just kidding bro....

@napster.....

what is ur MOD EDIT mean????i didnt get it...

@grudge

well played bro...

^^ desii u get on my nerves...

.....chill bro....

nice spanking tht ass...


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 16, 2008)

Just one thing, Why the fcuk cant Steve launch his top of the line products in India. First he did not give us the option to purchase the SSD air and now we r served with the 8 GB iPhone (which is well over an year old and more by the time it actually comes) at a price that is just too much compared to the purchasing power parity of this country.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

dude..u could always opt fro grey ..

i bought 16G fro 23.5 k from a frnd through blore....

and its main pblm is battery which even if warranty is ther we have to give money...


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 16, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> The need for arguing.....*Is iPhone worth of its price??*


Personally I can't afford that kind of money. But if you feel it's overprices and/or expensive, that doesn't mean others will not buy. Take the MacBook Air. It's priced at Rs 96k. Many were cribbing it's expensive but when it retailed, Apple had the last laugh.

You're a nerd. You know what do with the exotic features but think about chicks, businessmen and people like me. We would like to buy iPhone rather than a phone which has a double page list of features and we've no clue as what to do with it.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

@GRUDGE..

where u man..these guys were destroying the place....

and again well played..nice


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

> and its main pblm is battery which even if warranty is ther we have to give money...


What? If there's a problem with the battery, apple replaces it free of charge. Provided you have warranty for it. 

@kumarmohit: Apple doesn't give a damn about India. As for this rediff article, I have expressed my suspicions about it's credibility. Where this info has been gotten from who knows. It sure is getting a lot of hits though.


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> You're a nerd. You know what do with the exotic features but think about chicks, businessmen and people like me. We would like to buy iPhone rather than a phone which has a double page list of features and we've no clue as what to do with it.


Did you read about Bluetooth?? Bluetooth is a feature required by everyone a chick, businessman and by a normal person. Does iPhone has it??.........NO

It has but it is useless for sharing files.......


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

iphone battery replacement in US they cost money.....so in india i guess they will...


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 16, 2008)

hmmm why ppl are arguing like this 

if you like it, buy it.. else buy something else 

iphone is in its own league... but I dont like iphone and N82 suits me perfectly so am waiting for the black one .... a few of my friends love iphone, that doesnt mean I'm gonna b1tch about iphone to them  

to each his own...


_


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

If the phone is within warranty, the battery replacement is free of charge. Otherwise it is $85. I dont see what's wrong with that.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

hmmm..........nice knowing tht........

well..bottom line iphone is a diff class.....period..

i am out for now....


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> hmmm why ppl are arguing like this
> 
> if you like it, buy it.. else buy something else


There is nothing wrong in telling the general public about how good, innovative is iPhone.

But, is there anything wrong in telling other people about the limitations of iPhone??


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 16, 2008)

well if u get sentimental like that.. :sob:....

i have nothing to say to tht...but likewise to every product u say too....


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 16, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> There is nothing wrong in telling the general public about how good, innovative is iPhone.
> 
> But, is there anything wrong in telling other people about the limitations of iPhone??


general public don't read thinkdigit forums, engadget et al....

and everyone of us clearly know what iphone does and what it doesn't.. so there is no point in being redundant  


_


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> general public don't read thinkdigit forums, engadget et al....
> 
> and everyone of us clearly know what iphone does and what it doesn't.. so there is no point in being redundant
> 
> ...


Atleast I can make aware my friends both on & off forum about what is iPhone. What it can do and it can't do. 

And I can also make apple fanboys aware about what lacks in iPhone and what improvements can be made.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 16, 2008)

^^^^
btw fanboys are people who don't listen anyway  


_


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> ^^^^
> btw fanboys are people who don't listen anyway


Nope, you're wrong. They do listen and accept the truth in their mind but don't show that they've accepted that......

Anyways, this thread is not about fanboys and their nature...


----------



## iMav (Apr 16, 2008)

28k is way too much, apple's products dont have such huge price disparity, september may be correct but 28k is simply too much with the kind of fones available in the market and the type of market, if vodafone does price it so high it will be making a mistake on its part


----------



## iChaitanya (Apr 16, 2008)

28k is definitely 'too much'. I thought the price would be somewhere around 20k. Anyway, I don't think it's worth the price.

If the price drops then, maybe, some people might want to go for this baby! Moreover, those who wanted to buy the iPhone, already own it. (Ya, I am talking about the unlocked version.)


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Apr 16, 2008)

Iphone in india...

naaaaa.....not many ppl wud b intrstd....n moreover 28k to far too much....21-22K u can get Nokia N95


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 16, 2008)

28K is an overkill.

Plus, unless there's an official word out, I am not going to trust rediff on that article anyway.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 16, 2008)

iPhone, pah


----------



## narangz (Apr 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> 3G doesn't mean dual cam. 3G is just the network speed. Whether they have another cam for video conferencing is a different matter. (I could be wrong though)



Yes, you are right. 3G doesn't only mean dual cam. A phone can be 3G without a front cam. 6630 is an example.


----------



## juggler (Apr 17, 2008)

28k price may work for india as people will buy it for showing it off ,so if the prices are on higher side more it will target only a niche segment and later on they will drop the price to bring it to mass market just like with all high end gadgets.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 17, 2008)

Milind, I don't know about you but ever since I bought the iPhone, I've lost all will to argue with anyone about it being the best phone in the world.

I have it, use it, love it and can say, beyond a shadow of doubt, that it is the best gadget ever made. Why do I have to explain myself to some of the retards on this forum (not pointing fingers at anyone in particular)?

Every person I've ever shown the phone too, and that's a lot, even though I never went out of my way to show it off, is completely shocked by the device. They're astounded by the things it can do. Sure, it can't do a few things here and there, but Apple keeps improving it with free software updates, unlike any other company in the world.

Till one month ago, there was only one product I'd ever bought that I was completely satisfied with. Now the count is at two. Unsurprisingly, both are Apple products and both run OS X, the best operating system in the world.

So stop arguing with them. If they haven't used an iPhone, they can never _get_ it. And if someone has used it properly and still thinks there's some gadget out there better than it, then I pity that person. He/she has completely lost it and doesn't have any respect for the best things in life. Must've committed some sin or something to have been punished so brutally by God.

In any case, the less people buy iPhones, the better it is for us, the ones who do own it. There's only one model; you don't want to lose the exclusivity, do you? 

---------------------

Rs. 28,000 for the 8GB version, by the way, is just freaking expensive. It shouldn't be any more than Rs. 20,000 (people suggesting something like 16K are on crack).


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 17, 2008)

aryayush, as a longtime member you should know better about how to behave in the forum.

It is sad that you are calling fellow forum members as retards and that they are on crack ? and lines like "Must've committed some sin or something to have been punished so brutally by God." are unwarranted and a clear indication of your frustration and anger.

name-calling isn't gonna help anyone's cause. you dont need to defend anything that can sustain on its own despite opposition. 


_


----------



## aryayush (Apr 17, 2008)

I'd like to make it very clear that I didn't call anyone anything. Everything in my post was basically a generalisation, which is just as applicable to everyone else in the world as it is to members of this forum. I didn't call you anything and you don't need to take it personally.

Learn to take a little bit of ****. Life is gonna throw it at you at different stages. Only girls are offended when someone says that they're on crack (which I didn't).

As for my bahaviour, well, I think there isn't anything wrong with it. I'm pretty sure I'm complying with all applicable rules. I've seen much worse go unnoticed on this board.

Enjoy.


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Rs. 28,000 for the 8GB version, by the way, is just freaking expensive. It shouldn't be any more than Rs. 20,000 (people suggesting something like 16K are on crack).


arrey yaar......

If the iPhone is priced low, then I don't have any arguments against it.

It is priced high, thats why I was arguing because we really have many better mobile phones available in a price lesser than iPhone.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 17, 2008)

Even Rs. 1,00,000 cannot buy you any handheld gadget in the world better than an iPhone.

I'd seen so many videos of it, read almost every word ever written about it and knew that it was an awesome phone. But even that couldn't prepare me for the actual thing. I'd thought that since I knew pretty much everything there was to know about the device, nothing about it could surprise or wow me. Boy, how wrong I was! It was a revelation. It's not perfect, sure, but it's miles ahead of anything else available in the market.

It cannot do any video recording or MMS sending–boo freakin' hoo! I don't care. All I know is that the experience of using an iPhone is absolutely unparalleled and, IMHO, will remain so for at least the next five years. The Nokias and Sony Ericssons of this world have a lot of catching up to do now.


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2008)

Well, I'm not against iPhone.

I believe that if 4-5 main features are added to it, it can really be a killer mobile.

1) Video Recording: I know its coming soon....
2) Bluetooth
3) Improve upon the Camera driver
4) *Java*: even though iPhone is going to get its own applications soon but Java rocks as far Platform independency is concerned.....
5) MMS


----------



## kirangp (Apr 17, 2008)

The only thing I want is flash support which I doubt is ever gonna happen....I find my iPod touch good enough....well I really have to agree that the touch screen feature is quite good... It will be so much difficult to use any other handheld device for browsing after using the iPod touch....Iphone will really be a worthy investment only when iphone=3g+flash+more than 2 applications can be run at a time...but still in India 28000 is a very raw deal... Atleast by that time v2 firmware would have been released...


----------



## aryayush (Apr 17, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well, I'm not against iPhone.


Thank God! Now you're talking. I don't agree with your list, but you're entitled to your own opinion. I'm just glad to see you're not just a blind Apple hater. 



gagandeep said:


> I believe that if 4-5 main features are added to it, it can really be a killer mobile.


I believe it already is.



gagandeep said:


> 1) Video Recording: I know its coming soon....


I doubt that it's coming soon, and I don't want it either.



gagandeep said:


> 2) Bluetooth


I agree. The iPhone is sorely lacking in the Bluetooth department.



gagandeep said:


> 3) Improve upon the Camera driver


Why? What's wrong with it now? It takes awesome pictures.



gagandeep said:


> 4) *Java*: even though iPhone is going to get its own applications soon but Java rocks as far Platform independency is concerned.....


Why do we want applications from other platforms? I hope and pray Java never happens on the iPhone. Native applications are awesome. Java is complete and utter crap. I hate it so much that I paid Rs. 1,500 for a native Mac application, when a Java application that does the same thing was available for free.

Please, please, Apple, never _ever_ allow Java to spoil the iPhone!



gagandeep said:


> 5) MMS


Umm... what? MMS? What's that? Who uses it anyway? It's a dead technology. Sending emails with attachments is the way to go. I do wish the iPhone allowed you to send more than one picture as an attachment though (you still can, but using third party applications).


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 17, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well, I'm not against iPhone.
> 
> I believe that if 4-5 main features are added to it, it can really be a killer mobile.
> 
> ...


There is no need of Bluetooth when it has Wi-Fi, as bluetooth is slower and now outdated


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Thank God! Now you're talking. I don't agree with your list, but you're entitled to your own opinion. I'm just glad to see you're not just a blind Apple hater.


Who said that I'm an Apple hater??...Did I say so??......I'm really considering to get an iMac next. Actually I'm a Microsoft hater. 



aryayush said:


> I believe it already is.


It is but these features and the *price* forbid me from buying it.



aryayush said:


> I agree. The iPhone is sorely lacking in the Bluetooth department.


This really needs to be improved. File sharing is easier in Bluetooth and no use of internet (I'll have to send email is I want to share using my iPhone). Its short & easy.



aryayush said:


> Why? What's wrong with it now? It takes awesome pictures.


Night mode can be improved. There is always scope of improvment.



aryayush said:


> Why do we want applications from other platforms? I hope and pray Java never happens on the iPhone. Native applications are awesome. Java is complete and utter crap. I hate it so much that I paid Rs. 1,500 for a native Mac application, when a Java application that does the same thing was available for free.
> 
> Please, please, Apple, never _ever_ allow Java to spoil the iPhone!


Actually it saves development costs of other companies. Java is platform independent. It is going to bring lots and lots of games and applications. And yeah, a Java application will never be malicious as it will have limited access to the iPhone OS and hardware whereas malicious iPhone native applications may be developed.



aryayush said:


> Umm... what? MMS? What's that? Who uses it anyway? It's a dead technology. Sending emails with attachments is the way to go. I do wish the iPhone allowed you to send more than one picture as an attachment though (you still can, but using third party applications).


I agree but is there anything wrong in having it?? Those Ringtone providers send ringtones through MMS. Atleast we can receive MMS.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 17, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> There is no need of Bluetooth when it has Wi-Fi, as bluetooth is slower and now outdated


Wi-Fi and Bluetooth, for the most part, serve entirely different purposes.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 17, 2008)

I thought that file transfer is possible on wi-fi too.ok thanks for clearing my doubt


----------



## aryayush (Apr 17, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Actually it saves development costs of other companies too. Java is platform independent. It is going to bring lots and lots of games and applications.


Trust me, the iPhone is going to have "lots and lots of games and applications" anyway. Already does, actually.

Quality is far more important than quantity. Java applications, though numerous, are no match for the quality of native ones. Similarly, there are several Windows applications for everything you can do but hardly any of them are ever able to match up to the quality of the two applications Mac OS X has for that purpose.

Again, *quality is far more important than quantity*. I'd prefer if Java applications didn't litter the iPhone development environment at all.



gagandeep said:


> And yeah, a Java application will never be malicious as it will have limited access to the iPhone OS and hardware whereas malicious iPhone native applications may be developed.


No, they cannot. Apple will be the gatekeeper of all applications that make it to your iPhone so you can rest assured that they won't allow any malicious applications through.



gagandeep said:


> I agree but is there anything wrong in having it?? If those Ringtone providers can send ringtones them through MMS?? Atleast we can receive MMS.


Bah. Who cares! Seriously, I have much better things to do in life than worry about stupid ringtones. I never change the default ringtone on my phones and never subscribe to stupid "hello tune" services. I'd much rather spend my efforts on loading the phone with songs or videos or other things that entertain or interest me.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 17, 2008)

hope by the time i have the phone in my hands i can play games on is massive screen..and dude...java and flash is a must...java support will come sooner than expected i think..rather i hope so..i dont need a better cam coz i will have my k850 or the c905(7.2 sony phone).. 

cant wait for august


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Trust me, the iPhone is going to have "lots and lots of games and applications" anyway. Already does, actually.
> 
> Quality is far more important than quantity. Java applications, though numerous, are no match for the quality of native ones. Similarly, there are several Windows applications for everything you can do but hardly any of them are ever able to match up to the quality of the two applications Mac OS X has for that purpose.
> 
> Again, *quality is far more important than quantity*. I'd prefer if Java applications didn't litter the iPhone development environment at all.


Lol..man I used to say the same thing to vaibhavtek *"Quality is more important than quantity"*...Duh! I miss him. He used to make this forum a little humorous.

Anyways, got on to the topic. I was just saying to include Java into iPhone so that it saves time for mobile application developers. People will now have to learn about iPhone SDK.

What about the Java game which I play on my mobile?? Won't I like to get onto my iPhone and enjoy??

Anyways, I think getting Java on iPhone may be difficult because they'll have to also develop a virtual on-screen keypad for those games and apps.
They'll require a special JVM developed for iPhone.

*Probably they think that if they get Java, then people may not develop native iPhone applications. May be a strategy by Apple to boost iPhone native application development.*




aryayush said:


> No, they cannot. Apple will be the gatekeeper of all applications that make it to your iPhone so you can rest assured that they won't allow any malicious applications through.



Its nice that they'll check & examine applications. But for gods sake I don't want them to restrict me installing only their approved applications. They shouldn't be the sole gatekeeper. I should also have some sort of right that I can install any application which I want. I want them just to give a certification that this app is *iPhone safe. *And yeah, they won't need this sole gatekeeping for Java. But in future we may expect a Java enabled iPhone when we'll have tons of native apps for iPhone.



aryayush said:


> Bah. Who cares! Seriously, I have much better things to do in life than worry about stupid ringtones. I never change the default ringtone on my phones and never subscribe to stupid "hello tune" services. I'd much rather spend my efforts on loading the phone with songs or videos or other things that entertain or interest me.


I agree. Even I hate those Hello tunes and balah blah and will always use the default ringing and dialer tone. But what if one day I want to use MMS... I'm too stubborn, you see. Anyways, I give this to you as I've ever never touched that MMS feature in my mobile since 3.5 years.

Anyways, I'm done for today. I've to do a lot of HW now......Bye tc good night.

PS: Don't think that I'm an Apple hater.....I really love Mac OS X and will surely get an iMac.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 17, 2008)

This Thread is turning into wars !
one thing i can say *everything lacks something* so no thing is Perfect its near perfect.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 17, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> java and flash is a must...


Apart from YouTube, Flash is pretty much only used for advertisements on the Internet, and YouTube is already there on the iPhone.



amd64_man2005 said:


> java support will come sooner than expected i think..rather i hope so..


Wait and watch. I like to think that I understand Apple and Steve Jobs better than most people here and I don't think Java is coming to the iPhone any time soon, if at all.

You might want to read this: *www.applematters.com/article/flash-and-java-on-the-iphone-similar-problems-similar-fate



The Conqueror said:


> This Thread is turning into wars !


It was, but I think it has been salvaged now. 



gagandeep said:


> I was just saying to include Java into iPhone so that it saves time for mobile application developers. People will now have to learn about iPhone SDK.


During the introduction of the SDK, Apple showed applications developed by some developers, in just two weeks, who'd never even touched a Mac before and all of those applications and games were far better than anything Java applications and games are capable of. In just two weeks.

Trust me, right now, you have _no_ idea what OS X is capable of. 



gagandeep said:


> What about the Java game which I play on my mobile?? Won't I like to get onto my iPhone and enjoy??


Which Java games do you currently play that you'd like to see on the iPhone?



gagandeep said:


> *Probably they think that if they get Java, then people may not develop native iPhone applications. May be a strategy by Apple to boost iPhone native application development.*


LOL! Once you buy a Mac and get to know about Apple, you'll realise how funny that sounds. You can develop Java applications for Mac OS X but there are about ten Java applications out there for the platform. The native development tools for OS X are so advanced, and supposedly easy to learn, that no developer in their right mind chooses to go the Java route. The same applies for the iPhone.



gagandeep said:


> Its nice that they'll check & examine applications. But for gods sake I don't want them to restrict me installing only their approved applications. They shouldn't be the sole gatekeeper. I should also have some sort of right that I can install any application which I want.


Why? So that you can install aforementioned malicious applications and screw up your device and then blame Apple? Because that's exactly what is going to happen if they allow everyone to jump onboard.

The other day, ring_wraith was blaming Apple because I loaded some unofficial applications and they screwed up my phone.

Apple's doing the right thing by monitoring _all_ applications before they reach the user and I wouldn't have it any other way.



gagandeep said:


> PS: Don't think that I'm an Apple hater.....I really love Mac OS X and will surely get an iMac.


That's up to you, but I don't think you're an Apple hater.


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2008)

aryayush said:


> During the introduction of the SDK, Apple showed applications developed by some developers, in just two weeks, who'd never even touched a Mac before and all of those applications and games were far better than anything Java applications and games are capable of. In just two weeks.
> 
> Trust me, right now, you have _no_ idea what OS X is capable of.


Thats good.


aryayush said:


> Which Java games do you currently play that you'd like to see on the iPhone?


FIFA 2005 MIE, Dragon Island, MotoGP07, Rambo on fire, Midtown Madness 3 mobile.....the list is endless.



aryayush said:


> LOL! Once you buy a Mac and get to know about Apple, you'll realise how funny that sounds. You can develop Java applications for Mac OS X but there are about ten Java applications out there for the platform. The native development tools for OS X are so advanced, and supposedly easy to learn, that no developer in their right mind chooses to go the Java route. The same applies for the iPhone.


Developers choose to go the Java route so that they can target more audience. Thats why I was just wanting iPhone users to also be a part of those audience.



aryayush said:


> Why? So that you can install aforementioned malicious applications and screw up your device and then blame Apple? Because that's exactly what is going to happen if they allow everyone to jump onboard.
> 
> The other day, ring_wraith was blaming Apple because I loaded some unofficial applications and they screwed up my phone.
> 
> Apple's doing the right thing by monitoring _all_ applications before they reach the user and I wouldn't have it any other way.


Well, it will be better if they just give a certification to an application because some people will like to do whatever they want to do with their iPhone.

Anyways, the world is bad. If they do limit the power of installing apps, people will criticize them and if they don't, then also people will criticize them like ring_wraith did.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 17, 2008)

_a truth many dislikes -OS X isnt the best operating system in this world _
So,buying iphone for os x is like buying magazines(esp in TN) for masala powder free


----------



## aritrap (Apr 17, 2008)

I doubt if the iPhone will retail for 28k when it releases in India as from today, it is retailing for *GBP 169 instead of GBP 269* in the UK(the price cut is only for the 8GB version). 


*Source: GSMArena*


----------



## aryayush (Apr 18, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> FIFA 2005 MIE, Dragon Island, MotoGP07, Rambo on fire, Midtown Madness 3 mobile.....the list is endless.


Well, we'll just have to wait and watch to know which games become available on the iPhone. Apple is targeting gaming in a big way though, and big names like Electronic Arts and SEGA are onboard, so I have high hopes for it. 



gagandeep said:


> Developers choose to go the Java route so that they can target more audience. Thats why I was just wanting iPhone users to also be a part of those audience.


It's like telling a Mac OS X user that he's missing out on the vast number of applications available for Windows. He knows that he is but the point is that he doesn't care. At the end of the day, you're only going to use one messenger client, one media player and one text editor. So what matters is that the ones available be of good quality, not that there be tens of applications in every category to choose from. Like I said, Java is all about quantity. An iPhone user would always prefer quality. Wait and watch, there are going to be all sorts of applications for the iPhone. No one is going to miss Java (except Sun, perhaps).


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 18, 2008)

Who wants Iphone for such a hefty price.
Am waiting for Iphone 3g..


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 19, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Milind, I don't know about you but ever since I bought the iPhone, I've lost all will to argue with anyone about it being the best phone in the world.
> 
> I have it, use it, love it and can say, beyond a shadow of doubt, that it is the best gadget ever made. Why do I have to explain myself to some of the retards on this forum (not pointing fingers at anyone in particular)?
> 
> ...




I dunno about the exclusive part, considering hat the single most common cellphone in my batch where I work is the iPhone and there's all of one N82....

Off Topic- I was going to quote Arya here but there are too many statements and I don't feel like it. However, I have read a large number of posts of his and I can safely state that any reasonably person would be under the impression that his age is around 13.

After having used the iPhone for a substantial amount of time, I would have to agree that the iPhone scores a 10 on interface, however, it scores about 2 on functionality and features and 0 on VFM. 

The iPhone (in fact, all apple products) are for those who value form over function, and are willing to pay an unreasonably high premium for it. (Also for those individuals whose mental capabilities are not up the learning curve for other devices). Then there are those of us who have no problems learning how to use something and realising that beauty is not merely skin deep.

In short, apple fanboys give me a migraine.


----------



## iMav (Apr 19, 2008)

^ we have been saying this since the first pics were leaked


----------



## aryayush (Apr 19, 2008)

teknoPhobia said:


> I was going to quote Arya here but there are too many statements and I don't feel like it. However, I have read a large number of posts of his and I can safely state that any reasonably person would be under the impression that his age is around 13.


Yes, and your very informative post gives us the impression that you're 92. Should I call you uncle? And can I have a lollipop?


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 19, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Yes, and your very informative post gives us the impression that you're 92. Should I call you uncle? And can I have a lollipop?




Yes, you may call me uncle and your lollipop is in the mail.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 19, 2008)

Okay uncle takeno, here's a link that should maybe express what we mean by good interface is everything.
Macopinion: Too many icons


----------



## aryayush (Apr 19, 2008)

A quote from that article:





> Granted, Apple's not perfect: they make mistakes and miss the mark on occasion, but they generally get the core functionality right. The iPhone hits so many home runs that the occasional foul ball is hardly noticeable. The key is that Apple knows how to focus on the truly important things.


Exactly. Brilliant, I say, bloody-effing-brilliant!

And try not to bother with the uncle guy. Anyone who spouts crap like this –– "The iPhone (in fact, all apple products) are for those who value form over function, and are willing to pay an unreasonably high premium for it. (Also for those individuals whose mental capabilities are not up the learning curve for other devices)." –– is clearly not worth our time.


----------



## napster007 (Apr 19, 2008)

> The iPhone (in fact, all apple products) are for those who value form over function, and are willing to pay an unreasonably high premium for it.



the premium is not worth the shitty device.



> In short, apple fanboys give me a migraine.



thats cus most of them are retards who have escaped form a mental institution.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 19, 2008)

^^ a bit too harsh, don't you think?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah, which isn't too surprising given that he, at least on one occasion, made an incredibly obscene remark, directly aimed at me, involving someone else's genitals. He was also temporarily, and quite deservingly, banned for it. You don't want someone like him opening his mouth in a civil gathering. It's a dishonour for the group as a whole.


----------



## krazzy (Apr 19, 2008)

It seems a war is about to happen. BTW if any one of you wants to use a shotgun, you're welcome to use mine.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 19, 2008)

Ok, the off-topic posts stop NOW!


----------



## goobimama (Apr 19, 2008)

I wonder when and how Apple will implement copy paste though. At least for links and email addresses. It already has some functionality, in that when you press and hold a link, it throws a small pop up. Just extending that a bit can give some copy paste action...


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 19, 2008)

aryayush said:


> A quote from that article:Exactly. Brilliant, I say, bloody-effing-brilliant!
> 
> And try not to bother with the uncle guy. Anyone who spouts crap like this –– "The iPhone (in fact, all apple products) are for those who value form over function, and are willing to pay an unreasonably high premium for it. (Also for those individuals whose mental capabilities are not up the learning curve for other devices)." –– is clearly not worth our time.



If by "core functionality" they mean the interface, then yes, however, that would require that the term be redefined.

And kiddo, please give me one cogent argument to disprove the statement I made, one, I may add, that I made with substantial reasoning behind it, reasoning which furthermore is obvious to anyone with even a modicum of intelligence, otherwise shut your trap. 

A 28k phone with bluetooth that is, for all practical purposes, unusable, that's functionality for you, Google maps without integrated GPS, more of the same... no video recording... it goes on... I have never disputed the fact that it looks good and has an excellent interface, however, as far as practical functionality goes, I repeat, it scores slightly more than a big fat zero.

There's nothing wrong with preferring form over function, a highly developed aesthetic sense is admirable, however, it should not be the sole reason for being. And what is truly despicable is attempting to proclaim to the world that people who do not share the same viewpoint are mistaken. I drive a car that looks beautiful and is fun to drive but not at all practical in a city, however, you don't find me belittling those who choose a vehicle that looks ugly but gets the job done. I am very happy with Windows Vista, but do you find me proclaiming to the world that it is the best operating system because I like it? As I have stated before Apple fanboys give me a headache, not Apple users. Use what you prefer, don't try to tell the world that it is the best of it's kind merely because you prefer it.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh, trust me, that stopped working a long time ago. Trolling and tossing flamebait around isn't going to get you something to have a mindless debate on. Not with me anyway.

I could see it from the first post itself. You're just another gx_saurav in the making, albeit with a much better grasp on the English language.

So, for your sake, I'll say it: the iPhone is complete and utter crap and all the craze surrounding it is just that, a fad. Apple makes overpriced junk and people like me, who buy them, are gullible idiots with way too much money and little common sense.

That make you happy? Good. Don't overdo the celebrations though. We don't want to wake up the rest of the kids in the nursery now, do we?

Please spare me the abuse of having to read another reply from you now. If no one has anything valuable to contribute, moderators should, IMHO, feel free to close the thread.

Enjoy.


----------



## krazzy (Apr 19, 2008)

I agree with Uncle, I mean, teknoPhobia. iPhone does loose when it comes to functionality. Even phones which are much cheaper, leave alone costing as much, have better functionality. Just look at the example Goobi gave: iPhone does not have copy-paste. A phone costing 28k does not copy-paste but my phone which costs just 8k now can do it. To be quite honest, the number of things that iPhone does not do is far more than the ones it can do. 

You guys say how when you show your iPhones to people you see they jaws drop and how it makes them want to have one as well. But have you ever told these people about the devices shortcomings? If you did, you'd probably see their jaws go back up again with the same speed with a 'No Thanks' expression on the face. All devices have their shortcomings, but the ones one iPhone are real dealbreakers. I mean, when was the last time you heard a phone with bluetooth not capable of sending files? Or a phone primarily meant for markets with 3G not having 3G in it? 

But still kudos to Apple. They've managed to come up with an interface so fantastic, it manages to not only brainwash its user and make them completely ignore the device's flaws but also makes them want to own them, despite the fact that it costs an arm and a leg to own one and that there are much better deals on the market at a lower price. 


			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> And if someone has used it properly and still thinks there's some gadget out there better than it, then I pity that person. He/she has completely lost it and doesn't have any respect for the best things in life. Must've committed some sin or something to have been punished so brutally by God.


And whats all this non-sense? Just because our opinions are different from yours that makes us pitiable. I like Sony's products. I say anybody who does not like Sony's PSP is a complete jerk and I pity them, would that be correct? Since when did our opinions had lesser value than yours? You like a product, fine. Someone else does not like it, its his choice. Why does that person suddenly become pitiable for you? We know you are an Apple fan. We know you see their products differently than all of us and that they evoke different feelings in you than they do in us. We've even got used to hearing how Apple makes the best damn products in the industry. But nothing prepared me for reading the above statement. You seem to have divided people in two parts: Ones who worship Apple and ones who don't. You're fine with the former but don't want to talk with the others and whats worse, you pity them. I really didn't expect this from you.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 19, 2008)

Ok, we can revive the fighting once iPhone launches in India.  

_Locked. _


----------



## mail2and (Apr 19, 2008)

napster007 said:


> thats cus most of them are retards who have escaped form a mental institution.



Half the students at a university that teaches social sciences the second best in the world use Macs. The head of Creative Commons, a professor at this university, uses and promotes the usage of Macs.


----------

